# Reputable schutzhund clubs in Mississauga, ON area



## EchoThePuppy (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm really interested in schutzhund with my pup. 

She's only 4 months old at this point, but I was thinking it would be a good idea to find a schutzhund club to start learning the basics and start drive/grip building exercises.


Is anyone aware of any reputable schutzhund clubs in Mississauga, Ontario. Trying to avoid driving to Toronto as much as I can  

Alternatively, any suggestions for where I can start? My eventual goal is IPO 3.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Here are our local clubs: Clubs

There are all pretty great clubs, can't really go wrong with any one you might choose. We have a great community in Ontario with some really wonderful people. Just visit them and find the right match for you and your pup.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Wainfleet Working Dog Club - Members


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

carmspack said:


> Wainfleet Working Dog Club - Members


I second this. Jurgen and Jennifer are really amazing.


----------

